# So I've managed to find pork belly locally...



## SherryT (Mar 8, 2018)

Stopped at a Piggly Wiggly yesterday (don't laugh...it's a southern thing!)...the butcher was walking around with his ordering-thingy and I asked him if they carried or could order PB. He said they DO carry it, but sold the last belly the day before, so after much detailed back-and-forth confirming all I wanted was a single belly at this time, he added another case to his order. In my excitement over finally finding a local source, I forgot to ask how much this belly would COST me, mind you, but it's on the way nonetheless.

Anyway...

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but from what I've been reading, I can place an AMNPS inside this smoker...








...with no other heat source and cold-smoke bacon, right?

Or would the tube be better?

If so, I'm ordering one or the other so I'll have it at the ready by the time it's cured.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

Down on bottom just foil covered rack. Worked beautifully


----------



## SherryT (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, at least I shouldn't have any problems with HEAT this go-round! :D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

I had the double barrel going for my bacon

:D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

I used Al's recipe. Scaled to my size pieces of belly


----------



## SherryT (Mar 8, 2018)

I figured you did...I guess if the heat from the pellets becomes an issue in a "single barrel", I can fill the AMNPS up only half-way.

Now, do we, as members of this forum, get any sort of discount???


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 8, 2018)

SherryT said:


> I figured you did...I guess if the heat from the pellets becomes an issue in a "single barrel", I can fill the AMNPS up only half-way.
> 
> Now, do we, as members of this forum, get any sort of discount???


Now and then, there is a special "sale", but that's all I've seen.
How are you planning to cure it?


----------



## SherryT (Mar 8, 2018)

Pop's brine...just straight bacon w/no extra flavoring for the first go-round...just to establish a "baseline", so to speak.

Will smoke with oak pellets.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

Just order a 5x8 tray with the Apple pellets already loaded in it. 
Like $32 or something. Mine I got with 100% Apple pellets.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/A-MAZE-...C4BUQAvD_BwE&dclid=CP7B5OmD3tkCFcYUPwodGUEPcQ


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 8, 2018)

SherryT said:


> Pop's brine...just straight bacon w/no extra flavoring for the first go-round...just to establish a "baseline", so to speak.
> 
> Will smoke with oak pellets.


Pops brine is what I use. Once you get your baseline down, try adding a dollop of Maple flavoring to the brine. About half of one of those tiny bottles :-)


----------



## tallbm (Mar 8, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about the pellets adding too much heat for your belly smoke.  Lots of us smoke at warm temps and such so a little heat from the AMNPS shouldn't hurt a thing.

Also my favorite wood blend for bacon is 70% pure Apple pellets and 30% pure Hickory pellets.  I go with Lumberjack 100% pellets of the wood I'm smoking with and then I mix them in my own ratios to make stuff like 70/30 Apple/Hickory :)

Also get ready to get spoiled using the AMNPS and not having to babysit for wood smoke :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2018)

Boy your hooked now!
You won't be able to buy store bought bacon again!!
Al


----------



## SherryT (Mar 9, 2018)

Gotta wait until tomorrow to pick it up. I got there and the bellies were frozen together with no paper between them so they can be easily separated. No big deal...my CB has one more night in the brine bucket anyway.

I "did" get the price, though...$2.79/lb. From what I've read, that's not bad!

Now...

Once I get this thing home, what's the best way to proceed? I'm thinking to section it into two 3lb or, perhaps, one 5lb piece and the remainder in...what? Any trimmings (except the skin...that's for cracklings!) will go into my "one of these days I'll get enough fat to add to a batch of sausage" stash...as for the rest, I guess I'll know more once I know the weight.

I know it'll be a longer process than what I've cured so far, but I can hardly WAIT to taste the final result!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 9, 2018)

SherryT said:


> Gotta wait until tomorrow to pick it up. I got there and the bellies were frozen together with no paper between them so they can be easily separated. No big deal...my CB has one more night in the brine bucket anyway.
> 
> I "did" get the price, though...$2.79/lb. From what I've read, that's not bad!
> 
> ...


If you are dry brining then cut the belly into sections that will fit in the gallon ziplock bags, this is usually about 4pounds or so of belly.
If wet brining it then cut in whatever fashion helps you manage to wet brine it.
Another thing to consider is to cut it so it fits in/on your smoker setup.

It's really as simple as that for cutting it up.
I have an MES40 so I but in sizes that fit 1 gallon ziplock bags for dry brining and my MES40 has no issue putting two cuts that size on a single rack with room to spare so it isn't a tight fit.

Have you lined up your pellets yet?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 9, 2018)

SherryT said:


> Gotta wait until tomorrow to pick it up. I got there and the bellies were frozen together with no paper between them so they can be easily separated. No big deal...my CB has one more night in the brine bucket anyway.
> 
> I "did" get the price, though...$2.79/lb. From what I've read, that's not bad!
> 
> ...


Like tallbm said, it depends on what will fit in your brine bucket. As long as they're submerged. I don't know about pounds....
If the pieces are touching, it's no big deal. Just change them around after a week. If it is more than about 1 1/2" thick you might consider injecting some brine in a few places....
I get my bellies from Costco and they don't have skin, so I know nothing about it, but an "International" market nearby has it in 2" strips with the skin still on. I'd be interested in how you do your cracklings :-)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah.. $3.29 here I think. 
And the place that sells the bellies $3.29 uses same bellies to make the store bacon only  .40¢ A lb more.. :confused:


----------



## SherryT (Mar 10, 2018)

Well, I got 'em (ended up getting 2)...they charged me $2.29/lb instead of $2.79. As soon as they thaw and I can get them smoothed flat, I'll post pics.


----------



## Jc5066 (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm jealous!  Great price on PM.  I've got some ordered for Monday.  No where close to your price.


----------



## SherryT (Mar 10, 2018)

They FINALLY thawed enough to lay flat (although there are still a couple of places in the thicker ends that are still stiff)...







The one on the foreground has a nice, thick section on the right, but it gets pretty thin as you do towards the left. The one in the back seems to be more uniform in thickness.

Oh well, it'll still taste good!

I sectioned the back one the same as the front, stacked them in a deep pan, covered, and will remove the skin  tomorrow, select a piece for curing, and vac seal/freeze the rest.

I also realized I need a MUCH better quality knife than the one you see laying on the red mat...I had to hit that thing with the steel 2+ times per cut...I guess I was wrong all the times I've bragged about how sharp I keep my knives!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is a great video on how to skin a belly.

Al


----------



## SherryT (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks Al!


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 11, 2018)

I keep my knives sharp bc I make a lot of sausage and skin pork bellies and debone Pork shoulder. I bought a few good knives from Solingen Germany and they hold just as good an edge 15 yrs. later. Good knives are tools you will use.


----------

